# Sweet Capsicum Bread



## white_poplar (Jan 6, 2007)

I made this bread out of the book called The Italian Baker... The dough has some roasted red capsicum in it. Very easy to make, yet quite yummy. 

I played around with the dough a bit, and made into different shapes:












Here is the inside - dense yet not very chewy. And the bread has a slight fragrance of capsicum. Nice change from normal bread!


----------



## Aria (Jan 6, 2007)

White poplar....please post your recipe for Sweet Capsicum Bread.


----------



## DinaFine (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, please post the recipe.

Thank you


----------



## stinemates (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks beautiful. What does capiscum taste like?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sweet Pepper Bread - Ingredients*



			
				white_poplar said:
			
		

> I made this bread out of the book called The Italian Baker... The dough has some roasted red capsicum in it.


This is  most likely the recipe that is mentioned 
[SIZE=+3]Sweet Pepper Bread (Pane ai Peperoni)[/SIZE] - page 158 in The Italian Baker by Carol Field

The recipe calls for 1 red bell pepper, which is roasted, chopped, sauteed in olive oil, and added to the dough. I assume this is what white_poplar meant by _capsicum_, though to be sure we'll have to hear from her. (As a general term, _capsicums_ include both chilies and sweet peppers.)

Unfortunately, due to copyright restrictions, I can only give the ingredients. If you want the entire recipe, you'll have to get the book or perhaps white_poplar will be kind enough to post the instructions. 

[SIZE=+2]Ingredients[/SIZE]
1 large sweet red pepper
2 TBS olive oil
1-3/4 tsp active dry yeast
1-1/4 cups warm water
3-3/4 cups (500 grams) unbleached all-purpose flour
2 tsp (10 grams) salt


----------



## Aria (Jan 6, 2007)

subfuscpersona,  Thank you for the Bread Recipe.  The Italian Baker by Carol Field...do you have the book?  Interesting.  Thanks again.


----------



## white_poplar (Jan 6, 2007)

To all, I will post the recipe shortly. Pls gimme some time to arrange the post!

subfuscpersona, in Australia we call red bell pepper = red capsicum.  Different terms I guess!


----------



## white_poplar (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is the recipe. Note that I write up the modified recipe:

*Sweet Pepper Bread*​ _Adapted from The Italian Baker_

*Ingredients:*
  1 large sweet red pepper
  2 tablespoons olive oil
  11/4 tsp active dry yeast
  11/4 cup warm water
  500gram unbleached all-purpose flour
  2 tsp salt

*Directions (some steps modified by me)*

Roast the capsicum in hot oven with little olive oil till soft. Take out and out into plastic freezer bag, leave for about 15 mins. Once slightly cooled down, peel off the skin and discard seeds. 
Stir yeast with water in large mixing bowl, stand until creamy. Stir in pepper and 2 tbp of olive oil. Slowly mix in the flour, one cup at a time, till the mixture comes together. Knead on a lightly floured surface till soft and elastic (about 8-10 minutes)
Put the dough      in oiled bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let rise till doubled (around 1      hour)
Punch the dough down onto lightly floured surface, knead lightly. Shape as desired. Place the shaped dough on oiled baking pans, cover with damp towel, let rise until doubled (45 mins ~ 1 hour)
Heat oven to 450F. Place the dough in the oven, immediately reduce the temperature to 400F. Bake, spray 3 times with water for the first 10 mins. Bake till bread is golden (depending on the shapes). Cool completely on rack.
  Note:
  -         The author suggests grilling the sweet pepper, then lightly stir-frying with olive oil.
  -         The suggested shape for the bread to two J-shaped log. The quantity specified above is sufficient for 2 loaves.

Original post here


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2007)

stinemates said:
			
		

> What does capiscum taste like?


Capiscum is another name for red bell pepper.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 8, 2007)

*re Sweet Capsicum Bread - Questions & Thanks*

hi white_poplar

Thanks for posting the instructions - especially the direct link to your blog entry on this bread. I'm sure readers will be encouraged by you to try this bread.

I love your food blog - beautifully designed, very readable. Frankly, I would also love to know how you take such stunning food photos in your blog. (I think food photos really encourage readers to try a recipe or understand a cooking process. I've included my own photos in some of my DC posts but I sure can't equal your standards! You could always PM me with hints - please please   )

QUESTIONS RE THIS BREAD: 
> Did you use a baking stone for this bread or a sheet pan/cookie pan?
> Did you use any spraying techniques? If yes, what?
> What kind of oven do you have (gas/electric/convection)?


----------



## white_poplar (Jan 11, 2007)

subfuscpersona,

Re: questions about bread:

1. I used a sheet pan to bake the bread.
2. I sprayed the bread three times during the first 10 mins of baking. This is the instruction of the recipe.
3. I used eletric oven, fan-forced.

About food photography: it is hard to explain since I am new to this as well. Nevertheless, here are some links with advices on this for you to look at. I learnt a lot from those:

O'Reilly -- Tasteful Food Photography 

Chocolate & Zucchini: Book Update, Part IV: Food Photography 

Still Life With... (Food Styling and Photography)

HTH.


----------

